

Travel wisely, use a phone - jmarovt
http://blog.vox.io/post/11696763316/travel-wisely

======
tosh
Since there is still no carrier that provides reasonably priced global plans
(including data) this looks like the next best thing to me.

I think we will add our vox.io profiles to our business cards when we order
the next batch.

~~~
jmarovt
:) thanks! vox.io profiles are soon to become even more useful, so stay tuned.
And our iPhone app is just around the corner.

